# April 2013 - Gelatin Challenge



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

For our first monthly challenge I thought hard about selecting a theme that would offer something challenging and hopefully new for many of us, yet still be accessible to the diverse group we have here. So the theme for the very first challenge is:

*Gelatin!*

Incorporate gelatin into a dish, desert or savory, use your imagination! To participate please post a little information on how you approached your dish and if possible upload a photo for others to enjoy. I hope this theme is acceptable to all.

Have fun!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhh. That is a nice one. Good thing we set a monthly timeline - gotta have to place an order with my butcher now...


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, never used it before. Thanks for starting this challenge eatshores! Should be fun. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## sophos (Apr 1, 2013)

Great idea, I'm in. 

#subscribed


----------



## jake t bud (Feb 25, 2013)

So....This is going to end at the end of the month?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yikes.  Usually the only time I think about gelatin is when I hope my beef stock is full of it.

Maybe it is time I learned about aspic.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Is adding gelatin to a failed glace de viande considered cheating?

I guess i'll be the voyeur of this challenge.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Are we talking powdered or leaf gelatin, or naturally gelatin rich food? Or, I guess, submit what you will and forum members will determin who meets the theme best? 

This is interesting guys (and gals). 

Al


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

AllanMcPherson said:


> Are we talking powdered or leaf gelatin, or naturally gelatin rich food? Or, I guess, submit what you will and forum members will determin who meets the theme best?
> 
> This is interesting guys (and gals).
> 
> Al


Any form of gelatin. There are sheets, powders, and granules available. If you want to extract your own that works too!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm definitely not gonna win this one.  But I'll try.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> I'm definitely not gonna win this one. But I'll try.


As for now this is not a competition! Just have fun and experiment if you want to join in /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## thesoupnazi (Mar 13, 2013)

You do know there is a NH recipe for this, don't you??? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

We can all agree that eastshores choice was a real surprise. Well done!

I'm trying my first gelatine extravaganza.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

First time using gelatin this way, but don't be soft on me. I enjoy criticism. I had a simple vegs broth to which i added Szechuan peppercorns (not grinded, not heated) and at the end half spoon of sesame oil.





  








spgrao.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 2, 2013








That was the base of the broth-gelatin. I used powdered neutral gelatin, sorry for that. May be the next time I'll have the patience of using cod, or pork head gelatin.





  








5amedc.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 2, 2013








Meanwhile i tried to cook a perfect confit egg. After many years cooking it's still a challenge.





  








11l34wl.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 2, 2013








I trimmed the egg to fit the bowl cup, poured half of the gelatin, cooled it down and placed the egg on top.





  








148hpuo.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 2, 2013








Now a new gelatin layer goes on top of the egg.





  








33x7qrp.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 2, 2013








Unmold the gelatin (i broke it, sorry ) over a bed of lettuce. Drizzle with drops of tepid demi glace and sesame oil. So, here it is. A rare and delicate broth gelatinized baveuse egg. You name it.





  








acptsx.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 2, 2013








I can't describe the taste. It's amusing in the mouth. The texture is certainly a sensual, runny texture, which I like and will perfect. Szechuan peppers, once boiled, add a specific character, as well as the sesame oil.





  








156zsph.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 2, 2013








The ice is broken.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job Ordo! That looks like what I guess was called eggs "aspic". Looks very good, I think you did great!!


----------



## thesoupnazi (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks exactly like the faux oyster broth that Dutch posted. Awesome job. Really.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, we ARE off to a great start here. Looks great, and I do find the combination of poached egg in aspic with sechuan pepper and sesame oil quite interesting, indeed!

I probably won't find time to visit my butcher until Saturday, and then I probably will have to pre-order some stuff... Thinking about starting with gelatin extracted from a couple of pig's feet myself and going the traditional local way, but that depends on availability.


----------



## veghead (Mar 31, 2013)

Last time I cooked meat professionally was about 20 years ago.  I hope I can remember... 

we would make up a thick gelatin mixture and poor a thin layer in the bottom of the plates.  Chill to help set then let the plates warm up to around 75* for serving.

I remember serving seared scallops, asparagus, and rice pilaf over a orange gelatin mixture.

One of the other cooks used to do sliced stake, grilled veggies, rice pilaf over a lime gelatin mixture

If I get a chance I will do something with mushrooms and serve it on a coated with gelatin to mess with my staff for pics...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow ordo that looks amazing!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Ordo, do you think that spraying a little oil would help in the release? I noticed you said yours broke, I had a similar experience today trying to use a round ring for an egg on the stove.. completely defeated my purpose as the egg white stuck to the mold and when I tried to remove it egg went everywhere!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

The classic method (which i forgot) for gelatin, is to heat the cup a little in tepid water before unmolding to melt just a thin layer. Oil, i guess, would change the taste.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Also, there are some non stick egg fry rings that should work well like these (not my pick):





  








AAAAAsh7qisAAAAAACB5GQ.jpg?v=1168289698000




__
ordo


__
Apr 5, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

As ordo said, just a little heat to unmold, no oil. 

For my part - just ordered some pig's feet and veal bones at my butcher's. He's not sure if he will slaughter veal next week, so it might be two weeks until my contribution. It's gonna be Bavarian style....


----------



## foodlover42 (Mar 14, 2013)

This sounds like a ton of fun.....going to try to work up a fun idea and participate!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I got my gelatin over the weekend. Hopefully this week I'll get this done and posted. My idea works in my mind, but it wouldn't be the first time that ended in disaster!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Butcher called me today - he will indeed slaughter a calf. So, veal bones and pig's feet gonna be waiting for me on Saturday. Of course, this was a brilliant excuse to also buy a new shiny terrine mold..... 

Looking forward to see your implementation!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

And the stuff arrived. Well, since I don't do this often and this challenge should be a place to learn, I am taking a lot of photos. Accordingly, I will post the work in progress, this being

*Part 1*

_in which the kind reader will meet the ingredients._

And here we are: Veal bones, pig's feet, veal feet and a piece of tri-tip, together with some aromatics and a beer to keep the cook well lubricated:





  








IMG_0747.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 13, 2013








The aromatics go on the bottom of two pots for the meat and bones to rest upon, the beer goes into the cook:





  








IMG_0750.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 13, 2013








To our Californian readers: Viewer discretion is advised, scenes of not-grilling a tri-tip involved.

Bones and feet go into the large pot, the tri-tip into the small one. Cover with water, simmer gently.





  








IMG_0755.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 13, 2013








Now we are looking ahead for an afternoon of gently simmering and regularly skimming the stocks.

Will it gel? Will something tasty come out of it? The next posts shall reveal the progress.

*To be continued....*


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

And we move on to...

*Part 2*

_In which the ingredients get purified to their very essence:_

After an afternoon of gentle extraction, the broth is just right. Time to strain it once to remove the coarse remains. The tri-tip gets to rest in the fridge for the night.





  








IMG_0765.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 13, 2013








Then strain it again through cheesecloth to remove the remaining impurities:





  








IMG_0774.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 13, 2013








Now it's gonna be reduced, chilled overnight and the remaining fat skimmed off:





  








IMG_0788.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 13, 2013








Tomorrow, it'll all come together.

*To be continued...*


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

That looks so good. Can't wait to see the result. Great job Gene.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks ordo! With that we move on to

*Part 3*

_In which things take shape again:_

The gelatin has set over night:





  








IMG_0791.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 14, 2013








Time to liquify it again and prepare some carrots, leeks, spring onions and homemade dill pickles:





  








IMG_0800.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 14, 2013








Pour a first layer of gelatin into the mold:





  








IMG_0795.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 14, 2013








Blanch the vegetables, slice up the pickles and the chilled tri-tip:





  








IMG_0805.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 14, 2013








And layer them on the hardened gelatin:





  








IMG_0816.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 14, 2013








Pour some more gelatin, wait for it to set, rinse, repeat:





  








IMG_0827.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 14, 2013








Some more layers, then the final result shall be plated....

*To be continued...*


----------



## jake t bud (Feb 25, 2013)

Impressive, Gene, Nice work.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

*Part 4*

_In which the cook contemplates whether his WMF or Fissler chef's knife is more apt for performing seppuku...._

Demolding did not go well. It barely held shape, I just shoved it into the fridge again where it will rest over night to hopefully set enough to get cut.

No pictures, this was a panic move /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

to add on a more positive note: the bits that broke off were tasty as hell, but if I ever get a decent presentation out of it remains open....


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Awww Gene, sorry to hear...

Then again, maybe it's something that could be fixed with some creative naming? How about "Deconstructed terrine", "Broken Aspic" or "Aspic Concassé"...? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Faith!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Gene, Ordo,
I'm very impressed 
I'm still trying to come up with some gelatine based dish. Ah well, I got 2 weeks left....


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks butzy. Mine is a fake gelatin invention. But it works.

In the process of learning about gelatine i found this video. I may try this recipe. Look the ham hock is brined first. Also, the use of film wrap to unmold the terrine.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

And we come to

*Part 5*

_In which patience is somewhat rewarded._

The remains set well overnight. Of course, the overall shape is somewhat lost, but tasty it was, plated up with red onions, home-made pickles and a sherry vinegar - pumpkin seed oil vinaigrette:





  








IMG_0840.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 15, 2013


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is really really really awesome thank you for sharing and the photos.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice job Gene. Looks tasteful. From your experience I ask myself whether you could rebuild the gel placing it in bain marie, letting it melt, molding again and put in a fridge.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Can you post a photo of the entire terrine un-molded before you cut it?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I hope to make an entry on a Chinese Soup-filled dumpling before the end of the Month. Have to see if I get that far.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

ordo said:


> Nice job Gene. Looks tasteful. From your experience I ask myself whether you could rebuild the gel placing it in bain marie, letting it melt, molding again and put in a fridge.


Thanks. Yes, remolding would probably have worked, but completely destroyed the layering... I tried to preserve a bit of the pattern I layed down there, with, ehrm, partial success


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nicko said:


> Can you post a photo of the entire terrine un-molded before you cut it?


Unfortunately, no - the cuts were from the salvagable parts. The rest was rather... unstable. Didn't really think to make a picture of it. All a matter of impatience. Just unmolded to early.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

phatch said:


> I hope to make an entry on a Chinese Soup-filled dumpling before the end of the Month. Have to see if I get that far.


Looking forward to that one!!!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

GeneMachine said:


> Looking forward to that one!!!


Agree. That would be awesome.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome stuff GM.. love the detail you went through and really, I'm inspired to in the future try to create my own gelatin from meat product. I would imagine when doing that you are purposely extracting the flavors as well, like a rich stock right?

Unfortunately today was the first time I had an opportunity to do my test. I have never worked with gelatin before and learned on this thread already some things like how to un-mold it. My project is actually a deconstructed shepherds pie. I've also never really deconstructed anything (maybe a good future challenge /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif) so I figured I would kill two birds with one stone. So for my test I juiced some carrots and using 1 pouch of gelatin powder to 1 cup of carrot juice I set it in the fridge and hoped for the best. It set up nicely:





  








test1.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Apr 19, 2013








So having read how to un-mold it with a little heat (maybe I didn't take "little" literally) I set upon the mold with my torch!





  








test2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Apr 19, 2013








Well.. when I did get it to release I was a little shocked that I had a puddle of carrot juice with a large shiny blob in the middle. After looking at it, this wasn't such a bad thing. The heat sort of "polished" it. I got my round cutter and cut two circles.





  








test3.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Apr 19, 2013








I'm quite pleased with how they turned out, I think they will work well in the idea I have. I was also surprised after seeing the puddle-o-carrot that they hold up remarkably well at room temperature which will be key in my dish since it wouldn't be pleasant cold. I was worried that heating the carrot juice to boiling would discolor it but it stayed bright!





  








test4.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Apr 19, 2013









ordo said:


> Also, the use of film wrap to unmold the terrine.


*Edit:* Film wrap to unwrap it! That's brilliant! I'll put my torch down in favor of that.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Hah! Fire it up, man! Always said - once you got a torch in the kitchen, it is harder to find reasons NOT to use it than reasons to use it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif - however, to unmold gelatin, tepid water will do...

Looking forward how this develops, this looks like an awesome idea in the making!

As to my humble attempt, first of all thanks! And yes, extracting the gelatin that way is very much for flavor, too. It's pretty much the same way as making a white stock or a veloute (without the roux), just use more feet and reduce it further.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I had fun playing around with this challenge. What a great idea! Expands knowledge and gets creative juices flowing. What I came up with is

Oyster with a trio of gelees:

yuzu and sriracha gelee

sudachi, wasabi, and avocado gelee

Asian fermented black bean and ginger gelee





  








IMAG0439.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Apr 21, 2013








Yuzu Sriracha Gelee

Weight or Volume Ingredients

4 tablespoons yuzu juice

2 tablespoons sriracha

2 ½ teaspoons gelatin

¼ cup water, cold

¼ cup water boiling

Procedure:

Combine yuzu and sriracha. Sprinkle gelatin over top of cold water and let sit 2-3 minutes. Pour boiling water into gelatin and stir to dissolve. Add remaining mixture and mix well. Pour into 7x7" pan with oiled parchment paper on bottom. Refrigerate until set.

Sudachi Wasabi Avocado Gelee

Weight or Volume Ingredients

2 tablespoons Sudachi juice

1 tablespoon Wasabi

1 tablespoon Sake

3 tablespoons Avocado, mashed smooth

2 ½ teaspoons gelatin

¼ cup water, cold

¼ cup water boiling

Procedure:

Combine sudachi, wasabi, sake, and avocado. Puree in blender. Strain through etamine. Sprinkle gelatin over top of cold water and let sit 2-3 minutes. Pour boiling water into gelatin and stir to dissolve. Add remaining mixture and mix well. Pour into 7x7" pan with oiled parchment paper on bottom. Refrigerate until set.

Asian Fermented Black Bean and Ginger Gelee

Weight or Volume Ingredients

3 tablespoons rice wine vinegar

1½ teaspoon palm sugar

3 tablespoons ginger, minced

3 tablespoons fermented black bean, ground

4 ½ tablespoon cilantro stems, minced

2 tablespoons peanut oil

2 ½ teaspoons gelatin

¼ cup water, cold

¼ cup water boiling

Procedure:

Combine vinegar, sugar, and ginger. Bring to boil, cover and steep off heat for 15 minutes. Uncover and add black bean and cilantro. Replace the cover and let steep 5 minutes. Uncover and add oil. Puree in blender. Strain through etamine. Sprinkle gelatin over top of cold water and let sit 2-3 minutes. Pour boiling water into gelatin and stir to dissolve. Add black bean puree and mix well. Pour into 7x7" pan with oiled parchment paper on bottom. Refrigerate until set.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You guys rock !!! Wonderful ideas and creations. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey All this challenge was promoted today in our monthly newsletter. Great idea is there something in the works for next month?





  








Capture.PNG




__
nicko


__
Apr 24, 2013


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Just saw this thread.....really inspiring.   I've made head cheese with pig head/feet, shallots, parsley and vinegar.....no photos though.

A friend of mine made a pig ear terrine, I'll see if there's a way to post his pix.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

pig ear terrine.jpg




__
shroomgirl


__
Apr 24, 2013








Farm Haus pig ear terrine....


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Nicko said:


> Great idea is there something in the works for next month?


Yes, in fact last night I reached out to my pick to host our next monthly challenge (May 2013) .. GeneMachine has accepted and will be posting the May challenge. This is hopefully the trend that we'll keep.. each month the challenge host will select a participating individual to host the next challenge. I selected GeneMachine because of their enthusiasm and of course the great lengths they went to for the April challenge.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

eastshores said:


> Yes, in fact last night I reached out to my pick to host our next monthly challenge (May 2013) .. GeneMachine has accepted and will be posting the May challenge. This is hopefully the trend that we'll keep.. each month the challenge host will select a participating individual to host the next challenge. I selected GeneMachine because of their enthusiasm and of course the great lengths they went to for the April challenge.


We thank you for the honour of having to carry on the torch! However, he need not use the pluralis majestatis. A simple "he" will do. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

As we discussed in the beginning, let's not view this as a competition, but as a chance to watch and learn. Today's entries were very beautiful! Cheflayne's gelees will surely be tested soon! Also, shroomgirl, could you coax the recipe for that pig ear terrine out of your friend??

Now where is my thinking hat.... Gotta find a topic until next week! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wonderful following this thread!  Congrats GeneMachine!  Looking forward to the next challenge


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree KK, its been amazing.

This morning I made a fruit cube and thought I would share it.





  








028.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 25, 2013







The Cube.





  








051.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 25, 2013







Here it is sliced in half plated in strawberry coulis





  








054.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 25, 2013







The layers.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh my word petals.....that truly looks amazing...WOW!!!! when you have the time would you elaborate....please???? 

joey


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Fantastic Petals. Few technical questions.

Fruit cooked?
What liquid did you use and what was the ratio of liquid to gelatin?
Sheet gelatin or powdered
How did you slice it? Slicer knife or chefs knife/ Did you have to heat the blade slightly to get such a clean cut?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you GM , kind of you.

@ Joey: I used a steel mold. Made a simple syrup with a drop of almond essence /gelatin , heated it up. Refrigerated. reheated - removed any impurities on the surface. Fruit: kiwi, strawberries, black grapes, papaya, green grapes, honeydew melon, cantaloup, then proceeded to layer (ten layers total) . Made a strawberry coulis, garnished mint leaves.

The mold is 4 x 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 . Glad you like it.





  








079.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 25, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Nicko said:


> Fantastic Petals. Few technical questions.
> 
> Fruit cooked?
> What liquid did you use and what was the ratio of liquid to gelatin?
> ...


Sorry Nicko I just saw your post now.

-The fruit is fresh. (pat dry)

-The liquid was 1/4 cold water poured unto 1 tbsp of gelatin + 1 Tbsp sugar + 1/4 tsp almond extract + 1/2 cup hot water

-Powdered

-I used a mandoline for the grapes and my chef knife for the rest.

Glad you liked it. If I missed something just let me know.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheflayne, beautiful dish.. I can only image the flavors but it looks great.

Petals.. I am dying here reading the description of the fruit.. it makes me want to chug a gallon of gatoraide.. just seems so refreshing and cooling to me. Wonderful work everyone!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

That looks stunning!

I was going to participate in the challenge, but I couldn't locate any gelatine 
Anyway, my idea was just incredibly simple: put some nice slices of tomato at the bottom of a bowl, add all ingredients for a bloody mary with the gelatine and let it set. Thought it would be a fun idea for the bar 
My next plan was to do something sililar for a gin and tonic. I'll just have to wait till I can find gelatine.

Looking forward to the next challenge!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The other day I saw a recipe by Slim Paley. So I thought I would make it last night. There are some recipes that look like they turn out ok and others that look kind of unappetizing. Well , like everything in life (good and the bad and sometimes the ugly) , here is what I made. The avocado panna cotta did not set long enough but was very velvety in texture. In the end it tasted nice.

Avocado panna cotta (with geletin) with tomato gelee (with gelatin) , garnished with a radish set in gelatin.





  








026.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 26, 2013







I wanted to put the radish garnish inside not realizing how delicate it was to work around it.





  








027.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 26, 2013







Let the tomato juice drip out of the tomatoes all night then made the seasoned gelee.





  








033.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 26, 2013







Added some Crème fraîche.





  








038.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 26, 2013







As you can see it was set.





  








042.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 26, 2013







Finsihed.





  








043.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 26, 2013







It was rich and silky. I wished the avocado had of sat better in the glass, that's my fault. The radish idea I found by Wylie Dufrensne.

If I had of had my madoline I would have done a better job, his looks great. http://www.americastestkitchenfeed.com/field-notes/2011/12/cooking-with-wylie-dufresne-at-harvard/

As far as the dill goes, yes, there is alot of it because we love it. Hope I did not bore anyone....I guess it was half a success visually. I wanted to cut an inch width of the radish sheet and go around the center of the glass , then pour the avocado ....I had not planned to make this last minute but I did.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Spectacular petals. Very nice.

I'm just to unmold a new vegetables with ham big jellly. Wish me luck.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

_OH MY GRAVY ALL OVER MY TWO SCOOPS OF RICE!_

(that's OMG! In my world)

You guys are so AWESOME!

This is why I _LOVE_ Chef Talk so much.

I kinda waved over this month's 'Challenge' as I am not a fan of any jellies.

But, man oh man!

Petals, I just have to say, girl you owned it! I would *so* eat that fruit cube.

Another reason why I vehement feel that you can always find a different 

way to prepare a food item that you will like and eat, even if you _SAY_ you don't like it.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

petals, 
how did you unmold it? How long from start to finish?
my first reaction to your 'cube' was, 'aah, the Caribbean'. You know the way it's always so full of vibrancy...bright colors, the sun, the sea, the people....for me, you totally captured that......again, just amazing.
Cheflayne, you are a man after my own heart with your oysters....geez, just when I thought I have spent the last week eating them six ways to Sunday, you come up with a seventh......beyond nice.

joey


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Vegetals (blanched) and sliced ham jelly. Unmolding on bain-marie. 10 seconds.





  








EeiviPg.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 26, 2013








The moment of truth.





  








JReN2b5.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 26, 2013








Taste: amusing. Not more than that.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

How did you make the jelly, ordo?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

GeneMachine said:


> How did you make the jelly, ordo?


Fake jelly. Gelatin sheets into chicken stock (thyme and sage infused) . Not enough sheets. At serving it broke. Live and learn.





  








ztl8daR.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 26, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Hehe, the terrine breaking seems to be the core theme here. Welcome to the club.

As to the taste, here's a lesson from my mother, who has decades of experience with Bavarian style headcheese, pig's feet terrines and the like: Overseason the liquid. The taste diminishes when it sets for whatever reason. The stock needs to seem too strong, too salty and too sour. Go wild with the salt and the vinegar on it. Mum always knows best, after all 

For getting a chicken stock to set, lots and lots of chicken feet are recommended - I get sacks of them from my Asian supermarket. Also good for a simple chicken fond, they make it so much more rich.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

> The taste diminishes when it sets for whatever reason.


It's the temperature change - cold food 'dulls' the seasoning and flavours. Hot food heightens it. Mainly it is an aroma thing - most of our taste comes from the smell etc.

Cold foods have less flavourfull 'vapours' coming off them than hot foods.

Same reasoning is why you make a very strong base for gelato / icecream etc. (and why durian ice-cream is actually not too terribly smelly - and thus not illegal in certain asian countries)



--------------

Great work everyone... looks great and has given me some great ideas!

Herbed Terrine of Charcuterie (?maybe Salumi?) - It would be a Corriander & Black Pepper infused gelatin (strained but not clear) enveloping multiple thinly sliced dry cured meats. 3:1 ratio of meat to gelatin and very strong gelatin made from chicken feet and pigs trotters. Might add a bit of acid along with the green herbs which will be mainly parsely, chives and thai basil. Any kind of meat could work as long as it is quite lean, I don't think large fat chunks would work well. Think shaved bresaola, eye of round pastrami, lean prosciutto, speck, trimmed duck breast prosciutto, jamon and lean char-sui pork.

Anyway I need more hours in the day - i'll eventually get around to it... gotta plant my herb garden first now that the soil isn't frozen!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

MichaelGA said:


> It's the temperature change - cold food 'dulls' the seasoning and flavours. Hot food heightens it. Mainly it is an aroma thing - most of our taste comes from the smell etc.
> 
> Cold foods have less flavourfull 'vapours' coming off them than hot foods.


That is certainly true when it comes to aromatics of any kind. However, in case of gelatinous terrines, it's especially noticable for the salty and sour taste. And those we taste via receptors on the tongue. (Careful now, you are talking to a biochemist who has done some work on taste receptor proteins... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif) I could imagine that the binding constants of the receptors are temperature-dependant, though. Just can't remember any relevant literature off-hand.

The charcuterie terrine idea sounds interesting. The flavor combination with the coriander/pepper gelatin sure looks good. I am just wondering how it would work texture-wise, with the rather dry lean cured meats - then again, I am used to the local terrines which use juicy, pull-off-the-bone braised meat.

As you say, more hours in the day are needed. Garden needs planting here, too. Chilis are getting too big for the seed tray and need potting, the vegetable beds need to be dug over and some herb seeds really want to go into the ground now. I ran out of bacon, too, so it's time to cure some pork belly this weekend for hot smoking next week... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

ordo said:


> Thanks butzy. Mine is a fake gelatin invention. But it works.
> 
> In the process of learning about gelatine i found this video. I may try this recipe. Look the ham hock is brined first. Also, the use of film wrap to unmold the terrine.


Ordo: I made this exact recipe in the "What did you have for dinner " thread. The gelatin that was created from cooking the ham hocks was just incredible. I can attest that this recipe is 100 % tried and true.





  








terrine.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 27, 2013








I used Saran as well, it worked like a charm.

@ GM : You mentioned (about what your mother said) to be generous with the salt and vinegar. No truer words were ever said. In making the terrine, I kept adding and adding with the end result of all the flavors being truly enhanced. If you like peppercorns, the flavor pops on your tongue.

We are all waiting for the next challenge GM. The torch has been passed !

@ Joey : To unmold it, I just let it sit on the counter for 10 minutes, took a long knife and slid it around the sides, one good tap and off it came, back in the fridge. If you notice closely, the first layer which was kiwi (bottom) is not very apparent, I had put two layers of kiwi slices. Kiwi and gelatin do not like each other . The enzymes in the kiwi prevent it from solidifying. Live and learn.

You wanted to know how long it took for it to set ? I was up at 3:00 made the dish and it was ready to unmold 4 hours later. If you look at the size of it, it did not take that long to solidify. I'm glad you liked it.

@ Kgirl : If you have never experimented with gelatin , I suggest you try a recipe that I often make : http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2009/04/perfect-panna-cotta/

This recipe is just about one of the best ones out there. You can switch flavors up when you get comfortable with the recipe. Give it a try when you have some time. You will succeed.

I am also a die hard fan of Bavarian creams. You may want to look at those to.

@ Ordo: Your dish still looks great. Both you and GM worked very hard to achieve the gelatin. Did you line your dish with saran wrap ? Maybe put less components so that it all congeals ?

Great effort !


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Eastshores: What a great idea, I thank you.

@ Cheflayne : I am keeping your recipes if you don't mind. You inspire.

.........I never want this to end.....


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

petalsandcoco said:


> .........I never want this to end.....


Thinking hard about the next round. I got some ideas that in my opinion are underrepresented in the forum these days.... 

I'll post the next one soon....


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

GeneMachine said:


> Thinking hard about the next round.


I feel a bit bad that I didn't participate in this one. Especially since the other day I did a low and slow braise of a lamb shank, and got a really nice gelatinous sauce out of it. We'll see what the May challenge might be, this has been a fun thread, some great looking stuff.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

petalsandcoco said:


> @ Cheflayne : I am keeping your recipes if you don't mind.


Not at all, that is very flattering and a high compliment indeed. Thank you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I am still having fun with gelatin. For this dish I used the gelatin from a batch of duck confit.

Duck confit with molasses citrus pepper gelee.





  








download.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Apr 30, 2013








I made the molasses gelee and poured a small layer into the mold. Let it set up. Then topped it with some shredded duck confit. Poured in plain gelatin from the duck confit to cover and let it set. Then poured in some more molasses gelee. Then into the fridge to set overnight. Next day, I ran a thin tapered spatula around inside of mold and pushed out cylinder. Pulled off parchment paper and plated. It is kind of hard to tell by looking at the picture (hey, I am a chef not a photographer) but I garnished the plate with orange filets, toasted and crushed pistachioes, and micro greens.

Molasses Citrus Pepper Gelee

Weight or Volume Ingredients

2 teaspoons Black Peppercorns, toasted, 

 ground 

¼ teaspoon Cinnamon, ground

¼ teaspoon Ground Ginger

3 tablespoons Molasses

¼ cup Soy

¼ cup Grand Marnier

1 tablespoon Orange Zest

2 teaspoons Orange Juice

½ cup Gelatin from Duck Confit, 

 melted

Procedure:

Combine everything except gelatin. Bring to a boil. Reduce until 6 tablespoons in volume. Strain through fine mesh strainer. Add gelatin. Pour into mold lined with parchment paper greased lightly with duck fat and refrigerate until set.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Very cool, I like just even the look of that braddah layne!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree, it looks fantastic ! Now there is a another winning dish.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

petalsandcoco said:


> I agree, it looks fantastic ! Now there is a another winning dish.


Well it certainly is in good company because this





  








028.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 25, 2013








is nothing short of stunning!!!


----------



## foodlover42 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm late for the real challenge, but I've got my gelatin and I've got my idea worked out....may just do it anyways for the fun of it.  This was super cool, loved seeing all the entries, hope to see and participate in many more of these to come!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Please, by all means, do not view this as finished... I want to see more. Post your stuff!!

Also, @cheflayne - duck confit gelly?? This gotta be on the list of controlled substances. I feel an addiction coming up right there... Very, very nice!


----------



## karonadams (Apr 5, 2013)

This is quite interesting! LIke ribbons of fruit in layers of gelatin. since we are happy to shave the fruit, here is a thought. perhaps smaller pieces of fruit would allow for a better slicing. Seems to me, this would be an incredible presentation if you can slice it and serve a window of this lovely salad. I can see that laid on a white china plate. Perhaps with small bites of fresh fruit or a nice fruit sauce. So, instead of thin shaved ribbons of fruit, what if you cut Chiffonades? they would layers as well, but would, likely, allow you to cut through the gelatin instead of having to cut through the fruit. you might also be able to layer with a little fruit set in the gelatin, then a small layer of clear gelatin (same flavor and color) Would that allow you to show the fruit texture AND the gelatin clarity at the same time?

My problem, making this, would be that I would simply not have the patience to wait for it<G> the very idea of having something so delicious in my fridge and not 'testing' would drive me MAD! Though with my current flood of berries, I might be able to let iot gel. except I have no gelatin to hand. but the idea looks quite intriguing!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

shroomgirl said:


> pig ear terrine.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd certainly like to get the recipe for this terrine.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

In all my experiences working with veal and pork, I feel that pork hocks and feet yield the clearest and best gelatine (read aspic) I ever been able to obtain compared with veal.  Crystal clarity with pork gelatine, sparkling and utterly clear of scum or whatever that stuff that floats on the surface.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I could not agree more Koko.


----------



## kimberlychapman (Sep 16, 2008)

Heh, was going through an email folder and only just saw this contest now. I know I'm way too late to play along but for kicks I figured you'd all like to know that you can make all kinds of ridiculous stuff out of homemade gummy, which is just extra gelatin added to jello, or gelatin added to sweetened condensed milk, or gelatin added to corn syrup. I experiment with it all the time and have posted pics and recipes. In fact I need to update that page with new stuff including direct links to the recipes, but they're there in the menu under Gummy at the top.

Here's a piece I entered into the Austin cake show a couple of years ago, made entirely out of homemade gummy. It's mounted on plexiglass because it's entirely flexible, but needs support to stand up.





  








2012-feb25-litladyofshalott02.jpg




__
kimberlychapman


__
Aug 9, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool Kim , nice edible stained glass work  . It must have taken awhile to put that together ?  Can you post some more of your work ?

We would love to see more

Petals.


----------



## kimberlychapman (Sep 16, 2008)

I would but I got a modspank note about posting links, so I don't think I can, sorry.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Then just upload the pics , no ? (Without links) 
It's up to you.
That kind of food art is something you don't see every day .


----------

